# Essential Oils



## SaraAndSammy (Aug 15, 2016)

Honestly, at first it didn't even occur to me that essential oil use would be dangerous around Sammy. I am so lucky that I didn't use any Tea Tree around him before I realized oils could be a problem! 

What I've been able to glean from the internet is that some oils are safe sometimes. What I need to know is the where, what, when, and how. 

I have a small 'diffuser' that I used to use in my bedroom (which is where Sammy lives), particularly in the winter when the windows can't be opened to let in some fresh air. It doesn't work like an actual diffuser; there is no water involved. Instead, you put a few drops of oil on a little pad inside the gadget and a tiny fan blows the scent out into the room. 

Check out this link to see what I'm talking about:
http://a.co/2MJltXM 

The oil is not being diffused into the air via water particles, so I feel like this should be safe to use in the same room as him, but I don't know for certain and don't want to find out the hard way that I'm wrong. 

Also, what oils are safe to use around tiels? I've heard lemon is, which is what I would use most often. Anyone know if lemon, lemonbalm and orange are safe to use in the way I stated above?

Thank you all so much! :wf cinnamon:


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

I've done a lot of research on this topic because I love scented candles 😢 and I ended up buying an essential oil diffuser to use in their place. There are a million answers to this, but if you're talking just burning essential oils in the air, there really are only a few that are not harmful to birds. Ylang Ylang, Peppermint, Rosemary, Thyme, and Lemon Oil seem to be the scents that are approved by every association and "expert" that I've read, but I always wonder if burning ANYTHING is ok for birds...these scents are subtle and natural, so it makes sense. Any others I don't trust, and especially Tea Tree oil, it can cause paralysis in birds. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaraAndSammy (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you for the answer, EllenD!

The 'diffuser' I would be using is actually a fan that blows the scent around the room, rather than a typical water or heated diffuser, which is why I think it would be okay. Still too scared so far, though!


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

I use a water diffuser, but never in the same room as the birds. The scents that are bird safe are more subtle than others to begin with, so when I use it say in my dining room you can't smell it in the next room. I would never be ok with using it in the same room even though "they" say it's safe. 

I actually had to treat my Quaker a long time ago for a really bad respiratory infection, I thought I was going to lose him. The avian vet had put him on oral Baytril, which after 10 days didn't work. Then oral sulfa drugs. Nothing...he ate, drank, and played normally, but coughed and wheezed for weeks. The vet was actually very concerned and frustrated, and wanted to do research. So I did the same...I don't recommend procurement of prescription drugs for you or your pets, or self diagnosis or treatment. But I have degrees in pre-med, animal science, and physician assistant studies, and quite honestly I was thinking my bird had been ill for too long and something needed to be done. First I drove him 3 hours to another certified avian vet for a second opinion. I brought his records, he read them, examined my bird, and then said Baytril should work. My suggestion was to test for an infection with a certain protozoan infection that I had narrowed it down to based on symptoms and the meds that didn't work. The vet said there was no way, and highly recommended not using a nebulizer treatment with birds. He wouldn't write a script for a bird nebulizer. I left more frustrated and worried...

Finally my local vet called me and came up with the same answer I had...he needed nebulizer treatments with Tylosin. I was scared to make him breath anything in, especially a prescription antibiotic that I knew nothing about, but we did it. Twice a day in my bathroom with the door shut, under a towel with the nebulizer pumping out the Tylosin, that actually smelled like an essential oil, and wasn't harsh. After one treatment he seemed to be breathing a bit better. After 2 days he seemed normal.

I know of people that use essential oils religiously with their birds, dogs, cats, reptiles, you name it. I'm not educated quite enough to feel comfortable.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

